# faint line on ovulation test stick......



## hoping 4 bump

Hi girls, 

Just wondered if anyone can help me out and answer a query i have?

I have been using Clear Blue ovulation test sticks this month and up until today i've only been getting a line comign up to show that the test has worked. Well today i got this line again but also a faint blue line next to it. Can anyone tell me if this does mean i've ovulated or if this means that i'm about to and maybe if i keep testing i'll get a clear blue line tommorow rather than a faint one? 

sorry if this is a bit muddled but i wasn't quite sure how to explain it?

Thanks girls xx


----------



## Martine31

You need to keep testing until the second line is darker than the control, then you ov 12-36 hours after that. Good luck. XX


----------



## hoping 4 bump

Thanks Martine 31, that's good to know. Hopefully i'm on my way to a positive result!!! 

Just one more query, as i'm kinda confused...i started having the EWCM last night and also today. Does this also mean i'm about to OV? xx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Yea having EWCM means ur defo about to ov! i had this and i thought i had ov'd about 4 days before but then i tested with a tesco Ovulation test and got a really dark line! so i think if u keep testing that dark line will be there very soon!! get bedding to lol xx


----------



## Tinks85

Hi

I have been using opks for a couple of cycles now and for me the test line is never darker than the control line. I only get 2 lines for about 3 days around cd 14. I asume that that is when my surge is and i ov cd15/16. Maybe you are the same. I have started to temp this month to try and get a clearer picture.

If you have EWCM then get :sex:

Hope opks work better for you hun :flower:


----------



## hoping 4 bump

thanks girls, that's really helpful advice, i'll have to pounce on my DH when i get home tonight!!! 

Thanks again, good luck to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Marielle31

Hi girls,

I can see that these posts were written almost a year ago, but I hope I will have your response on question. 
I've been using OPKs from day 10 of my cycle. Last two days the second line was coming out more clearly (the most darker one yesterday) but still faint compared to control. Today is day 20 (my average cycle is 33 days) and I was expecting the second line to come out more darker i.e. surge today but instead it was more faint than yesterday's. I've been using Clearblue (2 line) tests with my first morning urine at the same time every morning (as per instructions). I am aware that if ovulation line is not of same intensity as control line it means that there is no surge. However, I never got to the stage of surge it came out faint and noe it seems gone. Does this mean that I ovulated yesterday or I actually I never ovulated? Will I expect to ovulate at this stage (day 21 and later?)
I appreciate your experiences. Many thanks.
Marielle- new member!


----------



## babyhopes2010

the test line doesnt have to be dark it can be same as other line and be pos
the reason y i say this is cos my test line has never been darker then control line and i def ovulate x


----------



## babyhopes2010

you prob have already ovulated x


----------



## Amygdala

babyhopes2010 said:


> the test line doesnt have to be dark it can be same as other line and be pos
> the reason y i say this is cos my test line has never been darker then control line and i def ovulate x

I had the same experience. And I know I ovulated because I fell pregnant that cycle. :D It's possible that the timing of your surge was such that the tests didn't pick it up, eg if you had the surge about 12 hours after your darkest test. Anyway, chances are you have ovulated or are about to. Hope that helps a little.

Oh and welcome to bnb! Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## Marielle31

Many thanks for your answers and warm welcome. I hope I ovulated - Icovered my grounds anyway-we've been havng sex every other day since day 10 . Fingers crossed!!! THANK YOU!


----------



## Marielle31

Hi again. I am new to this forum. How do I insert emotions and pretty moving pictures in my messages. I love them and they are really cute and funny 
Thanks


----------



## babyhopes2010

just go to avanced when u get type message then click on them x


----------



## Marielle31

babyhopes2010 said:


> just go to avanced when u get type message then click on them x

THANK YOU!:thumbup::happydance::dust:


----------



## babydream

They say not to do an ov test with fmu (first morning urine) because it's too concentrated. Best in the afternoon and not to drink at least 2hrs beforehand. I hope you caught it. Fxd, good luck xx


----------



## Marielle31

Hi babydream,

Yes, I thought about it as well. I have checked again the instructions :coffee: on the clearblue and it stated any time of the day is fine (women often prefer to use it first thing in the morning) and it was easier for me to do it in the morning. Perhaps that is wy my lines were faint.:huh::nope:
I will definetely do it in the afternoon next time.Thanks.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i only got high on cbfm but pos on opk
https://img525.imageshack.us/img525/3856/rscn1081.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Marielle31

My pick one was about the same as yours babyhopes 2010. And the next day is was almost invisible. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nicole0817

I am 09-10 days passed ovulation I think I maybe be pregnant have had lots of diffrent symptoms, I just took an ovulation test because I hear that they might still show up positive if your pregnant and there where most defiantly 2 lines but one was very faint, how should I take this?


----------



## babymabey

Nicole0817 said:


> I am 09-10 days passed ovulation I think I maybe be pregnant have had lots of diffrent symptoms, I just took an ovulation test because I hear that they might still show up positive if your pregnant and there where most defiantly 2 lines but one was very faint, how should I take this?

Nicole0817- The only way to know for sure if you pregnant is to take a pregnancy test.

I have a question, I have been taking the Clear Blue Ov. test, the last week, the colors have been: left line is light blue, right is dark blue. Today they were both the same color. Does that mean that I am ovulating?


----------



## alin3boys

Baby yes it means you are going to ov in next 24 hours so getting bding,test again this evening and tomorrow as the line has to be as dark as or darker than the test line,if it's darker then count that as your positive if lighter then you know you will more than likely ov tomorrow.

I got my positive today as my line was as dark as the test line ( mines never darker) and also got my peak on monitor so know tomorrow is my ov day.


Good luck hun


----------



## MWundy

New at this so sorry if not right format. I have two lines pretty solid on the OPK tester. Was positive two days ago, then negative next am, then positive at night, then negative in am, then positive at night...WTH...lol Then today two solid blue lines and negative o symbol (clearblue opk) does this mean I'm ovulating? I have had some nasty left side pain to. Cramping. Just curious...temp this am 97.7 last two days 98.0 and 98.2. Thank You.


----------



## babyhopes2010

yes, prob means u have already ov. from a pos opk its from 12-48hrs later u ov


----------



## Glitterdiva

OPK driving me nuts too! Faint line yesterday, hardly any line tody but no temp surge yet so I'll just keep trying, I've a load in stock'!


----------



## aimeelynn98

I'm trying to conceive and I took an Equate Early Ovulation Test last night and this morning and there were two faint blue lines. Does this mean I am about to ovulate? :shrug:


----------



## lilmama2013

Hey Ladies 

I need ur help on a question that i have i have been tryin to concieve for about a year now and i just took a answer ovulation test and the lines are both light like faded what does this mean am i ovulating now or have i already ovulated oh and i am 2 months late on af so please help me im so confused


----------



## babyhopes2010

1st have u taken a pregnancy test 2 months seems v late if u have normal cycle. if the two lines on ovulation test are the same or the 1st lines darker than the 2nd ur about to ovulate


----------

